# What really is the best game ever?



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 12, 2009)

Or perhaps, your favourites.

I can't choose from Final Fantasy VII, VIII & IX.
Metal Gear Solid
Oblivion
Fallout 3
Resident Evil 2
World of Warcraft (Seriously, I love this game, I can't play it now because I have a full time job and a full time girl )

I wish I could play games as much as I used to, I just don't have time for epics like Final Fantasy anymore.

Sorry if this is a duplicate thread.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Mar 12, 2009)

zelda orcarina of time has got to be close

I mean, its a one player adventure game, and I've probably spent more time fishing with friends alone than any other game I've ever played.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2009)

double dragon 2 on the NES
timesplitters 3 on the ps2
way of the samuri 2 on the ps2
smash bros on the n64
pokemon gold on the gameboy color


----------



## JeddyH (Mar 12, 2009)

Drummania


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

Splinter Cell 1 - 2 - 3
Oblivion
Call of Duty


----------



## vehemence (Mar 12, 2009)

cod
oblivion
TFC(team fortress classic)


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot Zelda OoT!

I never played it, but I used to watch my friend play it for hours! Even that was entertaining!

Timesplitters was amazing too... is there a PS3 version?

Pok&#233;mon Red/Blue!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 12, 2009)

For the 360
Splinter Cell
Far Cry2
Assassins Creed
Halo3
Pretty much anything from Ubisoft has to be exceptionally good. What would make a better thread is, "What game would you choose if given only one choice?"


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 12, 2009)

PC: Quake, Starcraft, Doom in that order.

Arcade: Mortal Kombat II, [Insert Capcom Fighter Here]

Consoles: Too many really, some of my most fond memories involve: The Legend of Zeldas (NES), Resident Evil (PSX, GC), Rayman (PSX), Mario (NES/SNES), Mario Kart (N64), the Virtua Fighter/Soul Calibur/Tekken/MK/SF series, and even some Jaguar & 3DO games like Tempest 2000, Iron Soldier, Star Control 2, Battlesport, etc. 

Currently: The only system I still play is the XB360, I'd say my favorites so far are the Call of Duty games and Soul Calibur IV.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2009)

fallout 3 or resident evil 2


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 12, 2009)

I really couldn't say - I've played more Warcraft than anything else but I don't think its the best....at the time of the Spectrum 48 Elite was an awesome game, then Starglider on the 128k but for PC?

Oblivion has to be up there, Doom, Quake, Thief.


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 12, 2009)

Pong - Pitfall harry (on Atari) Arcadia and any other game that moved the gaming boundaries and ignited the imaginations of writers.

Rob

I am far to addicted to Wow to count it


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 12, 2009)

The ones that bring me most nostalgia for playing games again, are the Final Fantasy games, especially 7, Quake 3, Unreal Tournament, and any of the Command And Conquer games


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

Nostalgia?

Check this one... You remember this game? 



also the Konami castelvania was one of my favourites as a kid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUJSBpmdPr8&feature=PlayList&p=5CC08A1F16B0CF3F&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 12, 2009)

Devil May Cry on PS2.

It is the single game i have been able to beat time after time (im at around 300 times i think?) and still keep playing. Great graphics for the time it was released, great character design, great level structure, weapons, enemies, attention to detail, story, kind of lame but funny dialogue, it had it all for me at least. Dunno whether that makes it the "best" game ever, or just my favorite...


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2009)

Diablo II 

that's the only game i played for almost 5 years in a row without getting boring


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Zelda: Ocarina of Time = best ever
2. GTA IV
3. Call of Duty 4
4. Gears of War 2
5. Dead Space


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 4. Gears of War 2



I could never get into GOW. Gears of War = Warhammer 40,000 but shit IMO at least


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the first Metro&#239;ds....

JymEllis, help, I'm feeling old! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXVA_RDzxss


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 12, 2009)

Dark Omen - so much better than the new Warhammer Fantasy games

Baldurs Gate - all of them 

Final Fantasy 7 - The combat system annoyed me at times but its so good in every other way. 

Oblivion - With a powerful PC, this game is insane. 

Zelda OoT - Yep


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I could never get into GOW. Gears of War = Warhammer 40,000 but shit IMO at least



to each his own I guess.

Resident Evil 5 comes out tomorrow, I think that may possibly usurp Dead Space in my list of 5... we'll see.


----------



## Makelele (Mar 12, 2009)

Fallout 2 for me. I haven't spent as much time with any other game.


----------



## st2012 (Mar 12, 2009)

Resident Evil 3
Morrowind
Counterstrike


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

st2012 said:


> Resident Evil 3
> Morrowind
> Counterstrike



I won a free 1 year subscribtion to a french game magazine because I won a contest playing resident evil 1....

I could finish the game with Jill in under 1 hour and 32 minutes

Long time ago


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 12, 2009)

Legend of zelda: ocarina of time haaaands down!


----------



## abysmalrites (Mar 12, 2009)

Misanthropy said:


> Legend of zelda: ocarina of time haaaands down!


 I concur 100%.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

we have a winner!


----------



## Groff (Mar 12, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII was just a great game. The music was *perfect* in every way, and it was a complete work of art.

But just edging above that in the number one slot is Super Metroid. Awesome music that really stuck with me, absolutely perfect gameplay, and I like to compare the moment the metroid saves you and gets killed at the end to the famous Aeris scene from FF VII  I got attached to the little fella!

But I have to mention the Metal Gear Solid series. Hands down the BEST story telling ever in a video game. It's filled with quirks and nuances that you might not pick up on the first time. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

Groff said:


> But just edging above that in the number one slot is Super Metroid. Awesome music that really stuck with me, absolutely perfect gameplay, and I like to compare the moment the metroid saves you and gets killed at the end to the famous Aeris scene from FF VII  I got attached to the little fella!



 I dont feel lonely anymore 

The splinter cell have been so incredible until they came up with ''double agent'' which really really turned me off so bad


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread has made me drink nearly 2 bottles of wine and start playing computer games again. 

Who needs a black machine when you have Zelda - Ocarina of Time Master Quest?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> This thread has made me drink nearly 2 bottles of wine and start playing computer games again.
> 
> Who needs a black machine when you have Zelda - Ocarina of Time Master Quest?



 you still must practise your speed picking


----------



## klutvott (Mar 12, 2009)

Metal gear solid for me. I remember playing the demo in 1998(?) and i was blown away. I don't know how many times i played through that demo while waiting for the game. I was 11 years old and for me it was AMAZING and it still is. I played through it 20-25 times i think and couldn't understand why everyone i knew said the game was crap. I still don't.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 12, 2009)

StarCraft.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 12, 2009)

Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
Morrowind
Mass Effect
Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic 1&2 (because i'm a star wars game freak, not so much that the actual game was crazy good. )

i don't play video games anymore.

but i remember playing the Dark Alliance games alot with my brother. That multi-player X-Men game was cool, can't remember the name of it though.

i like strange games.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 12, 2009)

Battletoads


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Battletoads



shhhh your /b/ is showing


----------



## yingmin (Mar 12, 2009)

Guttural said:


> shhhh your /b/ is showing


I don't know what you might be implying with this statement except that I read and/or post on 4chan, and you're mistaken about that.


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I don't know what you might be implying with this statement except that I read and/or post on 4chan, and you're mistaken about that.



It was a stupid prank from 4chan


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I dont feel lonely anymore
> 
> The splinter cell have been so incredible until they came up with ''double agent'' which really really turned me off so bad



You know, I could only stand the first one. I don't know why, but it was the only one to hold my interest.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 13, 2009)

Groff said:


> It was a stupid prank from 4chan


What was? Just saying "Battletoads"?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Bound (Mar 13, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> StarCraft.



 Zealot rush ftw!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 13, 2009)

also:

MGS
MGS 2
Symphony of the Night
Super Metroid
Ico
FFVI
FFIV


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't believe it, not a single mention of Deus Ex in this whole thread...







Next to Deus Ex, and not too far behind, are Zelda: OoT and Zelda: A Link to the Past, and also Guild Wars for me.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


>



That game suits you to perfection 

Mod power


----------



## Labrie (Mar 13, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> I don't believe it, not a single mention of Deus Ex in this whole thread...



Deus Ex FTMFW!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh my yes, I'd forgotten about Deus Ex. Very, very good game - although the sequel was...less than inspiring.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

it still has to be LOZ:OOT

I haven't played a game as well-constructed since and it's been over a decade now...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> I don't believe it, not a single mention of Deus Ex in this whole thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, i forgot about Deus Ex :epicmotherfuckingfacepalmofimpendingdoom:


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto IV
Just doing my second run through it, this time I have the guide to help me get 100&#37; completion.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2009)

Just rediscovered this fucking time vampire.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 15, 2009)

^ OH... MY.. GOD... I have not even _seen_ that game in like 8 years...  It was fun as.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 15, 2009)

Sim City was a big one for me when I was in elementry. It was a game that was installed on all the computers in the lab. Forgot what year the game was though at the time.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 15, 2009)

i tried playing simcity 2000 lately on emulator, it just didnt seem as fun as it did back when it came out haha =[ I dunno. I'll try sc3000 someday soon. I miss those games.

Starcraft still best game ever. +++


----------



## Bobby (Mar 15, 2009)

Three dirty dwarves on Sega Saturn. Loved that game.


----------



## sami (Mar 15, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Just rediscovered this fucking time vampire.





I remember using the cheat codes just so I can see what those Utopia buildings looked like.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2009)

> Grand Theft Auto IV



it is fucking amazing, but for me it still doesn't beat LOG:OOT


----------



## sami (Mar 15, 2009)

My 5 best games ever list:
1. Zanac (NES)
2. Super Metroid (SNES)
3. Space Harrier (Sega Master System)
4. Shenmue 1 & 2 (DC)
5. Panzer Dragoon Saga (Saturn)

I could go on and on.



hufschmid said:


> Nostalgia?
> 
> Check this one... You remember this game?
> 
> ...




DUDE!!!! That Kid Icarus commercial was AWESOME!!


----------



## Bobo (Mar 15, 2009)

The _best_ game? I'm not sure I can answer that, too tough lol. I'll wimp out and do a top...um...10. I have to list the entire series for some.

10. Shadow Man 
9. God Of War
8. GTA
7. Phantasy Star
6. Doom
5. Halo
4. Mario Bros
3. Chrono Trigger
2. FF7
1. Zelda and Metroid

So it's a tie  Zelda kicked off RPG'ing for me and the series just stayed awesome for the most part throughout the years. Metroid was equally as awesome and stayed great.

ps I haven't played the latest Metroid....any fans of it?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Mechwarrior 2
2. Fallout 
3. Fallout 2
4. Battlefield 2142
5. Metal Gear Solid
6. Aliens vs Predator 2
7. Ninja Gaiden (orig)
8. Doom 
9. Mega Man(s)
10. Sim City 2000


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think there's really a best game ever but I'd say it's something like Space Invaders or Pacman due to them being the games which got the ball rolling and helped videogames catch on but for me it's got to be......... 

The original Alien Vs Predator (PC) it's ten years old but it smokes most modern day shooters due to it's variety plus NOTHING beats scaling up a ceiling and running along it then dropping down behind a marine and eating his brains or slashing his arms off! 

The Streetfighter series as I've played it for years in all it's variations clocked it as all the characters but I still come back to it and I have never gotten bored of it unlike some of it's rivals. 

Batman on the NES it's a personal favourite and possibly the only decent batman game made apart from Konami's Batman Returns.

The Metroid series as it seems to me no one gave a crap about it until Metroid Prime on the GC but I have always loved it since I played the original Nes game as it was ahead of it's time in terms of upgrades and changes to the character etc

WWF No Mercy, I love games were you get a certain amount of creativity and control and this has it in spades.

The Shinobi and Castlevania series just cause I dig old school platform action which sadly seems to be a lost art these days.


----------



## sami (Mar 15, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> The Metroid series as it seems to me no one gave a crap about it until Metroid Prime on the GC but I have always loved it since I played the original Nes game as it was ahead of it's time in terms of upgrades and changes to the character etc



No way dude! Metroid has always had a big following. I was suprised to find out that Samus was a girl when I beat it back in the day! 

By the time Prime came out, all the young-un's were old and into FPS games, so this attracted that crowd into the Metroid series. 

Check out the Metroid history video at gametrailers.com


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 16, 2009)

sami said:


> No way dude! Metroid has always had a big following. I was suprised to find out that Samus was a girl when I beat it back in the day!
> 
> By the time Prime came out, all the young-un's were old and into FPS games, so this attracted that crowd into the Metroid series.
> 
> Check out the Metroid history video at gametrailers.com



I know in the US Metroid has a following but in UK/Europe it's totally different as during the NES/SNES era Nintendo had a habit of not releasing titles here at all or releasing them several years after they got a release in Japan/America, for example Ninja Gaiden on the NES was a hit in the US in 1988 but it didn't get a release over here until 1991! 

Due to this Sega were the dominant console maker in the UK back then so you'll find more people here who remember Sonic, Wonderboy or Alex Kidd than those who remember Samus and the Metroid games.


----------



## ross25 (Mar 16, 2009)

solitare.......hahahah


call of duty 4!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 16, 2009)

It&#180;s really hard to say, but my favorites are:

Final Fantasy VII (PS/PC)
Zelda: Ocarina of time (N64)
Mario 64 (N64)
Super Metroid (Snes)
Resident Evil, the original one (PS/Gamecube)
C&C: Red Alert (PC)
Z (PS)
Advance Wars (GameBoy)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

list revised:

1. Zelda: Ocarina of Time = best ever
2. GTA IV
3. Resident Evil 5
4. Gears of War 2
5. Dead Space
6. Call of Duty 4
7. Call of Duty 5


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 16, 2009)

I totally forgot GTA4! And I just finished it yesterday


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2009)

1.) Dark Force II: Jedi Knight
2.) Interstate '76


----------



## sami (Mar 16, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I know in the US Metroid has a following but in UK/Europe it's totally different as during the NES/SNES era Nintendo had a habit of not releasing titles here at all or releasing them several years after they got a release in Japan/America, for example Ninja Gaiden on the NES was a hit in the US in 1988 but it didn't get a release over here until 1991!
> 
> Due to this Sega were the dominant console maker in the UK back then so you'll find more people here who remember Sonic, Wonderboy or Alex Kidd than those who remember Samus and the Metroid games.



Ahh! I C now! Haha, I owned an SMS before I got an NES. So I was on both ends of the very first console wars!

The one thing I found weird is how Contra got a makeover before it hit over there. Ever played Contra? If not, have you played Probotector?


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 16, 2009)

sami said:


> Ahh! I C now! Haha, I owned an SMS before I got an NES. So I was on both ends of the very first console wars!
> 
> The one thing I found weird is how Contra got a makeover before it hit over there. Ever played Contra? If not, have you played Probotector?



Probotector is awesome IMO Konami's output back then was incredible and they rarely if ever made a bad game even their middle of the road titles such as Sunset Riders were still enjoyable.
As for the Probotector/Contra name change it's just the tip of the iceberg as back in the day UK censorship in videogames was like the third reich! 

For example anything with the word "Ninja" in was banned or had its title changed hence Ninja turtles became Hero turtles games such as Shadow Of the Ninja and Ninja Gaiden got retitled Blue Shadow and Shadow Warriors plus for some insane reason nunchaku weren't allowed to be shown in games or movies............it was a crazy time to say the least.


----------



## sami (Mar 16, 2009)

wtf. Was it only the name that got changed? I hope so. Those games were awesome!

btw, what sega master system games did you like? I spent COUNTLESS hours on Space Harrier. Black Belt was awesome too, but not as awesome and hard as the original: Fist of the North Star. IMO SMS had better graphics and capability than the NES.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 16, 2009)

UK censorship was so crazy back then Sgt Slaughter from the G.I. Joe cartoon was renamed Sgt Slammer cause the powers that be thought the original name was too violent and scary for kids.......and no I'm not kidding either!

I agree the SMS had better graphics mainly in terms of detail but also felt the Nes colour palette was always harsh and kind of blurry, when it comes to Sega consoles I played a lot more on Genesis/MD but off the top of my head the games I played most are.... 

Xenon 2, Spiderman vs the Kingpin (One of my all time faves on both SMS and Genesis) Psycho Fox, R-type, Rastan, Ghostbusters, Gauntlet, Fantasy Zone, Shinobi and Double Dragon. 
I dig Space Harrier too and think if Sega were ever to revamp one of their old games this should be the one as there's a ton of possiblity for a modern day version of this instead of another godamned 3D Sonic game!


----------



## sami (Mar 17, 2009)

R-Type! Fantasy Zone! and especially SHINOBI!! 

They did make a kind of Space Harrier sequel for the arcades called "Planet Harriers" but I never found one and don't think there's a rom out for it


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 17, 2009)

Two more games I forgot to mention is the classics dune 2 and UFO. Ah.. Memories


----------



## Vigil87420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Zelda: A Link to the Past?

Best game I've ever played.


----------



## sami (Mar 17, 2009)

oh yeah! and I agree.


----------



## Hypothermia (Mar 23, 2009)

1: Battlefield 2

2: Halo

3: Unreal tournament 2004

4: C&C Red alert 2

5: World in Conflict

6: Bioshock

7: Counter-Strike (got sick of it years ago, but its a fucking badass game)

8: Ridge Racer Type 4

9: Mirror's edge (god i love that game)

10: Future cop LAPD (old time favourite)


and yes, i hate WoW


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Mar 23, 2009)

Randy said:


> Interstate '76



YES! 

"This _definitely_ ain't right..."


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 23, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 1 on the Xbox - Was a martial arts in itself - a finger martial arts 

Dead Space - inavative and genuinely scary 

Half life 2 - We don't go to Ravenholm *shudders*

Crysis is also good if you can splash out on the XXXtreme sort of equipment needed to run it well - fortunately i can 

well _could..._ poor now


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2009)

To any of you Ninja Gaiden I/II fans, have you tried the demo for Ninja Blade? It's like Ryu's ass-kicking all-out-insanity meets Devil May Cry's "holy shit guys all around me, attack like crazy!" combat. A more fun version of Ninja Gaiden for those who thought it was "too hard/difficult and wasn't as fun"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2009)

I have played the demo, but I thought it was crap?

that huge spider thing is a pain in the ass to kill, I'd rather go back to Ninja Gaiden II and spend an hour trying to kill a boss that CAN be killed.


----------



## MFB (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's nothing spectacular and more like a $30 pickup versus a first-day $60 but it's fun for what it does

Also - for the big spider thing, use the Y attack from the double sword


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 24, 2009)

Quake

COD

James Bond

Gran Turismo

Need For speed

Grand Theft Auto

Spider-man

Tony Hawks Pro Skater

Its hard to say, too many different types of game to choose from.

Crash Bandicoot is super badass aswell 

HALO - shit, can't forget Halo!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2009)

no Zelda: OoT? really?


----------



## sami (Mar 25, 2009)

oh yeah it's been mentioned.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 26, 2009)

Pacman ,Frogger ,Phoenix and Pong for the Atari 2600

Sonic series for my Sega Master system.

Mortal Combat 2 ,Moonstone (Epic) ,Fighter-bomber , Silk worm for Amiga

Summer games , North and South for the commodore 64

Indina Jones and the faith of Atlantis ,Monkey Island ,Civilisation II , Ceasar II ,Knights of 
the old republic ,Unreal Tournament , Diablo I and II , Starcraft ,Empire Earth II , Republic commando ,Worms Armageddon , for the PC

Legacy of Kain ,Sould Edge ,FFVII ,Gran Tourismo ,Bushido Blade ,Wipeout XL ,Tekken 2 ,Tomb Raider II , Hogs of war for the PS

Golden Eye , Extreme 3G for the 64

God of War I ad II for the PS2

Soul Calibur ,Ready to Rumble boxing II for the Dreamcast.

Warhammer Online for online gaming.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 26, 2009)

sami said:


> oh yeah it's been mentioned.



 nah I meant the guy above me, his post.

he reeled off loads of good games but no Zelda


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 28, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah I meant the guy above me, his post.
> 
> he reeled off loads of good games but no Zelda



Hey, if I had put GTA IV, Deadspace and GOW2 in my "ultimate game" list I wouldn't be questioning someone elses picks dude


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2009)

all fantastic games! I wasn't questioning his picks I was questioning the fact that Zelda wasn't included


----------



## raifo (Mar 29, 2009)

Donkey Kong!
starcraft
Halo
Super Mario
galaga


thats my top 5 i think


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 29, 2009)

Been keeping away from this thread because there's too many best games for me to even remember. No longer! 

Best Adventure game:

Zelda, Ocarina of time, Link to the Past comes second. Honorable mentions to Diablo 2, Prince of Persia (PS3) and Okami. And a bit obscure but the Ganbare Goemon series deserve mention too. 

Best Strategy game:

Starcraft, tie with Warcraft 3

Best RPG game:

Final Fantasy 6 and 7 (but all of them deserve honorable mention), tied with Chrono Trigger and Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3. Honorable mentions: Soul Series (Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia, Terranigma).... far too many great RPGs. 

Best Platform game:

Tie with Yoshi's Island and Super Metroid. Plok deserves a mention

Best Fighting game:

... I could go on forever with this one. Tied with Guilty Gear and Street Fighter series (particularily Super Turbo, 3Strike and CvS2) 

Best 1st Person Shooter game:

Quake 1, tie with the Doom series and N64 Golden Eye. 

Best Beat em Up game:

Warriors Orochi 2. Put both Dynasty and Samurai warriors in one, sick. Tied with the arcade Final Fight 1. 

Best Sandbox Game:

Only one series really: GTA. 

Best Racing Game:

Super Mario Kart on Snes. Still hard to top. 

Best Shoot-Em-Up:

While the Gradius series remain good, Parodius is where it's at. 

....there's others I can't remember too.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm my favorite games of all time are mostly older ones

1. the legend of zelda ocarina of time (best game ever)
2. Resident evil 2
3. metal gear solid (ps1)
4. super mario bros 3
5. mega man (1-6)
6. Super smash bros melee

Those are my favorite games. Although i like every single zelda game ever made (all of them are great). I do like a lot of modern games also like call of duty, guitar hero, gears of war, halo, etc, but i think i like those older games better.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Neil (Apr 11, 2009)

Half life 1 was probably the best game of its time, and half life 2 was very good also.

Command and concquer series are awesome, generals is probably my fav.

Vietcong is an awesome FPS, single player and online, cool features, simple and effective.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 15, 2009)

Oblivion
Fall Out 3
Super Mario World
Final Fantasy VII


Stereotypical list. Fuck you.


----------



## Origins (Apr 15, 2009)

- Prince of Persia 3
- God of War 2
- Call of Duty 2
- Metal Gear solid 1 and 2
- GTA San Andreas
- Diablo II
- The Witcher
- Smackdown vs Raw 2008 (really fun to play with a friend, hehe)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

Who's in my mouth... Best game EVER...


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2009)

im putting resident evil 5 in there 2

its been a long time since ive played a game that i actually want to complete more than once.

or more than 5 times for that matter!


----------



## windu (Apr 15, 2009)

finale fantasy 5 6 and 9. any tekkan game. goldeneye for the n64 multiplayer with a gameshark (walk through doors code so you have HUGE maps for multiplayer games)
world of warcraft preexpansion (40 man raids For the fucking win! and PVP before the battlegrounds bullshit when it was pvp within the realm) zelda ocurina of time.


----------



## Xanithon (Apr 21, 2009)

Oblivion was amazing... I gotta say Half-Life 2 or Oblivion.


----------



## GTR0B (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a Call of Duty 4 purist, so you would expect that to be my No.1, alas.

1. Zelda: OoT (N64)
2. Call of Duty 4 (Xbox 360) *I'm waiting for Modern Warfare 2 to take this spot
3. Perfect Dark (N64)
4. Goldeneye 007 (N64)
5. Call of Duty 5: WaW (Xbox 360)

I should really break out the N64 again, it's been too long.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty subjective this one... but my favourites are probably Metal Gear Solid 4, God Of War 2, Killzone 2 and Shadow of The Colossus. Relatively recent I grant you but I feel like games are getting better and better.

There are a shitload of games I frickin LOVE (loving most of the things I play on PS3 since i got it a year ago. Uncharted, Mirror's Edge, Street Fighter IV etc) but the above kinda stand out as remarkable landmark games to me to be honest. As for Zelda... I was never much of a Nintendo player so I can't say I ever really spent any time with them. They look a little childish to me though .


----------



## shredfreak (May 12, 2009)

Zelda - NES
Oblivion (PC)
Neverwinter nights - all (PC)
Baldurs gate - all (PC)
Total Annihilation (PC)


----------



## troyguitar (May 12, 2009)

ESPlayer said:


> I'm a Call of Duty 4 purist, so you would expect that to be my No.1, alas.
> 
> 1. Zelda: OoT (N64)
> 2. Call of Duty 4 (Xbox 360) *I'm waiting for Modern Warfare 2 to take this spot
> ...



Somebody likes shooting games!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 13, 2009)

My favorite games.....hmmm...
1. Final Fantasy 8 (yes I know it isn't everyone's favorite)
2. The COD series as a whole.
3. Street Fighter Turbo
4. Little Big Planet
5. Lost Odyssey


----------



## kazzie (May 13, 2009)

Zelda OOT.

No one will ever change my mind.


----------



## Bound (May 13, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My favorite games.....hmmm...
> 1. Final Fantasy 8 (yes I know it isn't everyone's favorite)
> 2. The COD series as a whole.
> 3. Street Fighter Turbo
> ...



I absolutely love 8, It's my all time favorite. I still have it. It's the only PS game that I still own. Best story, best characters period. This game truly got me hooked on FF and it's the one I compare all other FF games to.

Squall + Ragnarok = w1n.


----------



## BloodyBandage (May 14, 2009)

NBA Jam is up there... Jordan vs Bird was another great classic as well as this RPG game for Super nintendo called Lufia with an epic 99 lvl dungeon


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

Halo 3
God of War I & II
Left 4 Dead
Bioshock
Gears of War I & II
Run Like Hell
Tony Hawk's Underground
Any Crash Bandicoot game up until Crash bash
Tekken 3
War of the Monsters
The Lost World : Jurassic Park (best looking ps1 game hands down)
Any of the Pokemon gameboy games

Theres probably a couple more


----------



## Crometeef (May 15, 2009)

half life series
metal gear solid series
fallout 3
COD4


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 16, 2009)

kazzie said:


> Zelda OOT.
> 
> No one will ever change my mind.



You speak nothing but the truth. Speaking of which, when are we gonna storm Ganondorf's castle?


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 16, 2009)

Starcraft once again, duhh people. End thread now.


----------



## Hypothermia (May 25, 2009)

Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance

is the new Starcraft/Total Annihilation/old legandary RTS games.


----------



## Lankles (May 30, 2009)

I feel obliged to resurrect this thread on account of the absence of Grim Fandango. 

1. Grim Fandango
2. Starcraft
3. BANJO MOTHERFUCKING KAZOOIE

insert other games here.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 30, 2009)

Serious Sam!


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

need your help guys....

there is this game which seams to be the one to get, its like a quake style but it seams to be the one to get now and there is a huge internet thing going on with animation movies made...

cant remember the name, but i played it last week in england.... 

i only know that one of the caracters is the ''spy man''

does this ring a bell to you?

thanks in advance


----------



## yingmin (May 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> need your help guys....
> 
> there is this game which seams to be the one to get, its like a quake style but it seams to be the one to get now and there is a huge internet thing going on with animation movies made...
> 
> ...


Team Fortress 2


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Team Fortress 2



ahhh thats it 

thank you very much dude


----------



## guitarjerry (Jun 7, 2009)

out of the FF series, FFVI is my choice(released as FFIII in US). Love all the zelda series as well. metroid prime, super metroid of that series. My favorite platform is SNES. a lot of great games on all consoles, hard to choose the few or the one.

soft modded original xbox is the way to go. Don't throw or sell yours if you have one. you can consolidate all your games and platforms in one box including media center. No more switching carts, discs, etc.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 3, 2011)

fallout 3 
bioshock
max payne 2


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking back at my previous post...



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Best RPG game:
> 
> Final Fantasy 6 and 7 (but all of them deserve honorable mention), tied with Chrono Trigger and Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3. Honorable mentions: Soul Series (Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia, Terranigma).... far too many great RPGs.


 
Add Xenogears to this list... in fact, Xenogears tops this list.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 3, 2011)

My Top 5: 

(1) Counter-Strike 1.6 (Best MMOFPS Ever) Sorry COD Fans
(2) Starcraft 
(3) World of Warcraft (Best MMORPG or shall we say MMOPVP)
(4) Street Fighter 2: Road Warrior (Infinite Air Throw FTW)
(5) Mario Cart: Battle (NES, SNES, Ninetendo 64) Best game to play when your under the inlfuence


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 3, 2011)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

If no-one has mentioned Deus Ex yet, well, that's just terrible


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright, so it was mentioned on page 2... and I quoted it... 

It also occurs to me that I haven't made a "list" yet;

*Metal Gear Solid 4*
The whole series is absolutely stellar, right back to the NES games, but I think 4 takes the cake and is the most perfect culmination of 20 odd years of story development and gameplay.

*Final Fantasy VI/VII/VIII tied*
I can't pick between them to be honest... 6 was just amazing fun and considering the platform, what Square managed to achieve was incredible. 7 and 8 were classics as well, both extremely good games but so different it makes it hard to pin down just one. I think most of all with the FF games by the end, you actually care for the characters, in those three more than the rest.

*MediEvil
*A bit silly, a bit funny, a bit strange, but all awesome to play. Probably not a classic for everyone, but for those that played it I know a lot of them look back at it very fondly 

*Tombi/Tomba*
Pink haired, evil-pig-smashing, bommy-knocker swinging, random quest finishing, treasure hunting, side scrolling awesomeness. One of the greatest games on PSX IMO.

*Crash Bandicoot 1 & 2*
Truly entertaining platformers with a funny lead character. For me, from 3 (warped) onwards they lost *something* and the games started to go downhill.

*Spyro 1 & 2*
Same deal as Crash; stunning first two games, but after that they started feeling forced and adding odd and (imo) stupid elements to the gameplay.

*Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3*
The high point of the series IMO. Great characters, infinitely more "fluid" than the first two, fatalities and blood galore. Really great game. WHOOPSIIEE!

*Devil May Cry
*I wrote why on page one 

*Tekken 3*
Possibly nostalgia talking, but even so; great movement, design and one of my favorite soundtracks ever in one kickass game. All the cinematics at the end were classic and funny as hell, and plenty to actually do in the game.

*Killzone series
*I'm sure not everyone will agree here, but I definitely think it deserves a mention. The stories are never particularly great, but by god the physics, movement, graphics and gameplay in those games are all nothing less than incredible.

*Red Faction
*Not the best story, but gameplay that I'm sure most will agree was extremely entertaining. Lets blow a tunnel somewhere!

*Zelda OoT*
I was always terrible at it, I really was. Never beat the game, never had the right thinking to figure it out. That said, every time I picked it up I had fun, every time I watched someone else play it was fun, and it was just such an amazing package.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Mar 3, 2011)

God of War 1 and 3
killer instinct gold
gta 3 ,vice city, san andreas and 4
grand turismo 4
mario 64
zelda orcarina of time
mega man x 
battlefield bad compagny ,2 and hopefully the 3
need for speed underground 2 
mortal combat deception
marvel vs capcom 2
and the all mighty 
Counter Strike source (god damn i love the gun game mod haha)


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

7Mic7 said:


> mortal combat deception



Oh man, I cannot agree there  I still think Deception is the worst thing to have ever happened to the MK series


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> *ULTIMATE Mortal Kombat 3*


 
Fixed.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 3, 2011)

> Counter Strike source (god damn i love the gun game mod haha)


 
Sorry but CS Source killed the whole CS legacy. My opinion and most of the CS 1.6 Pros' opinions of course.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Meatbucket (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a bunch of games tied for it, not in any specific order.
Ocarina of Time
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Diablo
Morrowind
Oblivion
Kotor
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Halo: Combat Evolved

Fuck it, anything from Valve, Bioware, Blizzard and Bethesda, except Fallout: New Vegas and WoW and Warcraft 3.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Best Beat em Up game:
> 
> Warriors Orochi 2. Put both Dynasty and Samurai warriors in one, sick. Tied with the arcade Final Fight 1.


 
Put Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 (will be replaced by 3 when it comes out) and Sengoku Basara Samurai Heroes over Orochi... but still tied with Final Fight 1. 

Both these games have been taking up a lot of my sleep time.


----------



## Meatbucket (Mar 3, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7 is going to be soooooooooooooo legit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Dynasty Warriors 7 is going to be soooooooooooooo legit.


 
 It's what DW6 should have been. Plus we get a new kingdom too.


----------



## CFB (Mar 4, 2011)

Castlevania: Symphony of the night

Fuck yeah


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 4, 2011)

ICO 

and Big Rigs LMAO -


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 4, 2011)

God of war I II III
Resident evil I II III
Silent Hill I
Super Mario Bros I II III
Red Dead Redemption
Half Life series
Golden Eye 
Starcraft I
Gears of war I II
Diablo II
oblivion


----------



## 7Mic7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> Sorry but CS Source killed the whole CS legacy. My opinion and most of the CS 1.6 Pros' opinions of course.


you dont have to be sorry cause ill love it anyway!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

For me its Borderlands for the fact that i have put well over 1000 hours into the campaign and i have yet to get bored with it...that to me = the best game ever.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 5, 2011)

6 pages and no Uncharted??


Also:
- God of War 3
- Tekken 3
- Devil May Cry 3
- Dead Space (haven't played the second yet)
- Metal Gear Solid 2
- Fuck Yeah Killzone!
- Little Big Planet
- Silent Hill 2 and 3


----------



## ry_z (Mar 5, 2011)

An unconventional suggestion to the list:
*
Logical Journey of the Zoombinis*.

One of the best puzzle games ever made, and it teaches logic and goddamn _set theory_. In a game aimed at young kids.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 5, 2011)

......... said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the first Metro&#239;ds....
> 
> JymEllis, help, I'm feeling old!




Super Metroid isn't the first Metroid 

I'll toss some nostalgia too...

Tetris
Contra
Ghosts N Goblins
Q'bert

Yes...I like these about evenly LOL


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 5, 2011)

ry_z said:


> An unconventional suggestion to the list:
> *
> Logical Journey of the Zoombinis*.
> 
> One of the best puzzle games ever made, and it teaches logic and goddamn _set theory_. In a game aimed at young kids.



YES!!!

That game was so much fucking _fun!!_


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 5, 2011)

ry_z said:


> An unconventional suggestion to the list:
> *
> Logical Journey of the Zoombinis*.
> 
> One of the best puzzle games ever made, and it teaches logic and goddamn _set theory_. In a game aimed at young kids.





HELL. YES.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 7, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> 6 pages and no Uncharted??



My thoughts exactly. Uncharted 2: Among Thieves slays most shooters and platformers because it combines the two so fluently. Probably my favorite game.

Grand Theft Auto IV
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Metroid Prime
Sonic 3 and Knuckles
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Super Smash Brothers - All three of them are the best multiplayer games ever.
Batman Begins (Gamecube, underrated)
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Turok: Dinosaur Hunter
Splinter Cell
Halo (first one for PC)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 7, 2011)

Gonbee no I'm Sorry.


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 7, 2011)

Legend of zelda: ocarina of time.. of course.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 7, 2011)

> you dont have to be sorry cause ill love it anyway!


 
Good to know there are still some die hard Counter-Strike players out there.


----------



## Faine (Mar 7, 2011)

My personal favorites are oblivion, morrowind, final fantasy VII, battlefield bad company 2 ( the online play) and I CANT WAIT FOR SKYRIM TO COME OUT


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Morrowind for the sheer amount of possibilities and infinite playability.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 7, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Morrowind for the sheer amount of possibilities and infinite playability.



Is it better than Oblivion in this respect? I'm thinking about stealing my dad's PS2 and picking up a copy..


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 7, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country
Suidoken II
Chrono Trigger
DBZ Tenkaichi 2 (<3)
Shadow of Colossus
Earthbound


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 7, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> Is it better than Oblivion in this respect? I'm thinking about stealing my dad's PS2 and picking up a copy..



Morrowind isn't available on PS2, it was PC & Xbox exclusive. It is a great game, for those that played it at the time (before Oblivion) it's pretty much universally considered better than Oblivion, but the graphics (for me at least) are hard to deal with, as is the lack of speech.

The world is more interesting though, and I think it may technically be bigger too (though don't quote me on that one  )


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 7, 2011)

Baldurs Gate II.


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd say StarCraft 1 (and maybe 2 now that it's out), it's the only one who made it to national sport  

[/thread]


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 8, 2011)

I <3 Metal Gear Solid 3. I'll go with that.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Morrowind isn't available on PS2, it was PC & Xbox exclusive. It is a great game, for those that played it at the time (before Oblivion) it's pretty much universally considered better than Oblivion, but the graphics (for me at least) are hard to deal with, as is the lack of speech.
> 
> The world is more interesting though, and I think it may technically be bigger too (though don't quote me on that one  )



There's actually a whole heap of mods that can "upgrade" Morrowind's graphics to something far more acceptable. I use them, and it looks like a whole new game. Morrowind Expanded

As for best game of all time, I've spent about 30 of the last 48 hours playing Dragon Age II. It's a quantum leap better than Origins, and the whole game is near on the perfect RPG. Enough stat-fiddling and abilities to satisfy the Morrowind geek in me, but streamlined enough that it doesn't get in the way. The storytelling of it is perfect, and it's got those Bioware "tough choices" morality things but they never feel forced and always feel challenging. 

Also, it's home to the finest set of pirate titties ever to grace a videogame.


----------



## youheardme (Mar 13, 2011)

Counter strike 1.6 - PC
Super Mario brothers 3 - NES
Golden eye - N64
Diablo 1 & 2 - PC
Secret of Mana - SNES


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 13, 2011)

Silent hill 2


----------



## groph (Mar 13, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow consumed a lot of my childhood but no game compares to Gran Turismo 2 in terms of sheer hours played. To this day that's the only game I really had a solid mastery of. Countless hours went down the tubes during that game.

I played the shit out of Diablo II: LoD and definitely got hooked on it for a couple of years but it's worn off completely now. I'm fairly anxious for Diablo III though, it looks great so far.

Age of Empires II got a fair amount of playtime, as did Starcraft but not any more since Starcraft has always been about build-order poker and superhuman APM's and it seems that only Koreans are physically and mentally capable of playing that game well. Starcraft II is boring the shit out of me and the original Starcraft is damn near impossible to actually get good at. I also bloody loved Command and Conquer: Red Alert and its expansions.

At the moment, the best game ever made at least in my terms is the concept behind Supreme Commander. It's an RTS game on a massive scale. You have a unit cap of 1000 (8 player games = 8000 units) on maps that measure up to 81x81 kilometres in size. Air, naval and ground forces are equally important and necessary for victory. You get huge artillery structures that can fire across the map, nukes, and massive fucking superunits that can singlehandedly steamroll a base. Base building is also really important so for those of us who love to make fortresses with impenetrable defenses will have a ball with this game. You can make bases the size of cities in this. A game of Supreme Commander is like an actual full-scale battle, while a game of Starcraft is like a quick-draw duel. It can't compare. It's much more like a war game, it's just too ambitious.

The drawback is that SupCom's game engine is poorly optimized so even if you have a godlike computer (which you need), the game is going to run like shit anyway. After an hour of play the game will slow down to a crawl and it is painful to play. The giant maps become a burden and having hundreds of units under your command at once just becomes an agonizing strain, which defeats the whole purpose. Supreme Commander 2 is better optimized and scaled back a bit, but the feel of the game is entirely different. It's still really fun and it's what I play the most now, I love it, but it lacks the truly grand scale the original game had.

tl;dr/groph, I don't care about your opinions:

GAMES I LEIK

- Gran Turismo 2
- Command and Conquer: Red Alert
- Diablo II
- Pokemon Yellow
- What Supreme Commander was supposed to be


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 13, 2011)

GTA San Andreas, that game had it all


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

Spyro 1 & 2
GTA III,Vice City, and IV 

I could literally play those 5 games for the rest of my life nonstop and die a happy man.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Spyro 1 & 2



 for not mentioning anything from 3 onwards 

I will also say that MediEvil took over my weekend, played it for around 10-15 hours. Such a kickass game


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 14, 2011)

I just bought a copy of Spyro 1 for my PS1 today.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

my list in no specific, but vague order:

1- metal gear solid 3 / shadows of colossus
2- OOT
3- final fantasy x
4- kingdom hearts 1
5- shadow hearts series (haven't played the 4th part yet)
6- tales of symphonia 
7- prince of persia 1 (HATED part two and three)
8- majoras mask

and 9 and 10 have a massive battle royal for numerous games...

and i'm sure once i get a PS3, uncharted would be in the top 5 somewhere.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2011)

Arkanoid


----------



## 7Mic7 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here an oldschooler for you guys:Maelstrom - Play Free Online Games at MajorSlack.com


----------



## iddqd (Mar 18, 2011)

My alltime favourites:
Quake 3
Final Fantasy 6
Mario Kart (both snes and n64)


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> 7- prince of persia 1 (HATED part two and three)



Define PoP1, as in the original 2d platform game with nothing except "the princess is captured by dude, rescue her"? or do you mean the sands of time (the first 3d installment). 

The original is quite the game, bloody hard too.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Call of Duty all of them
Halo 1, 2, 3, Reach
Oblivion
Splinter Cell all of them
Rainbow Six Vegas 1, 2


----------



## sakeido (Mar 22, 2011)

hmm
Mass Effect 2 gets my vote.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 22, 2011)

For RPG's, I'd have to say it's a tie between Earthbound and Chrono Trigger, although there are many, MANY superb RPG's.

Best MMO is a bit trickier. Most complete game would, of course, be World of Warcraft. Best PvP and best story would go to Neocron. Best combat mechanics would go to Aion.

I'd say the most *fun* I've had playing a game would be Tribes 2.


----------



## thefool (Mar 22, 2011)

Mass Effect. hands down.


----------



## edsped (Apr 2, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> There's actually a whole heap of mods that can "upgrade" Morrowind's graphics to something far more acceptable. I use them, and it looks like a whole new game. Morrowind Expanded
> 
> As for best game of all time, I've spent about 30 of the last 48 hours playing Dragon Age II. It's a quantum leap better than Origins, and the whole game is near on the perfect RPG. Enough stat-fiddling and abilities to satisfy the Morrowind geek in me, but streamlined enough that it doesn't get in the way. The storytelling of it is perfect, and it's got those Bioware "tough choices" morality things but they never feel forced and always feel challenging.
> 
> Also, it's home to the finest set of pirate titties ever to grace a videogame.


Wait, what? DAII is widely considered a huge disappointment.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Apr 2, 2011)

My all time favorite is the first metal gear solid for playstation.  a video game that is better than any movie I've seen as far as story telling and character development. N64 zeldas and RE1 and RE2 are good too!


----------



## Vidge (Apr 2, 2011)

UT2004


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 5, 2011)

*Painkiller* (Best fucking soundtrack ever, btw ) I think People Can Fly really sold out when they teamed up with Epic.
The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Painkiller


Fallout: New Vegas
Shadow of the Colossus
Okami
The Elder Scrolls: Any of them


----------



## Arsis (Apr 5, 2011)

Asheron's Call, and Resident Evil (all of em .


----------



## yingmin (Apr 5, 2011)

God damn it, you guys, it's Battletoads!


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 5, 2011)

metal gear solid.


----------



## Kryss (Apr 7, 2011)

legacy of kain soul reaver


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 7, 2011)

Ill slap the shit out of anyone that says Halo...any Halo.

Final Fantasy VII

Red Faction

Bioshock

Civilization 

Starcraft

Warcraft II


----------



## MarkoZed (Apr 7, 2011)

GGXX, StarCraft 2 and FALLOUT 3 (ofc)


----------



## littlephil (Apr 11, 2011)

Unreal Tournament (the original!)
Deus Ex
Half Life 1 & 2
Splinter Cell
Homeworld

My top 5


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 11, 2011)

Rise of the Triad!


----------



## TMM (Apr 14, 2011)

Diablo II
Shadow of the Colossus
Secret of Mana
Chrono Trigger

All for totally different reasons. Not sure which is best.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2011)

Been playing GTA IV + DLC for about 4 days flat now, absolutely incredible.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 14, 2011)

*Don's Epic hardcore PC Gaming Nerd Hat*

You're all fucking noobs. 8 fucking pages and not 1...not 1 mention of X-Com or Master of Orion 2.

Seriously though:

What the fuck. X-com. It's pretty much hands down the best game ever made. 

And I've been playing Moo2 non-stop since 1997. 

*Takes off Hat*

Anything by Bioware pre EA's take over. And I like Mass Effect and Dragon Age too, but they don't hold a torch to stuff like Baldur's Gate.

I also love Obsidian's Bioware Sequels. I don't care what anybody says, Both NWN 2 and KoTOR 2 are a bijillion and a half times better than the 1st ones. 

I actually think I've put more time into those games than anything barring Duke3d, X-com, Master of Magic and Master of Orion 2. 

So since lists seem to be all the rage: (No particular order, they're all too good)

- X-com. Lots of gaming website even call this one the best game ever. It's the perfect mix of base/city building, resource management, tactical battles, research and pretty much everything that makes different types of Strategy games good. If you've never played it, download the dos version and get a copy of Dos box to experience the sex that is this game. Seriously, unless you like Call of Duty or Halo (In which case you aren't a real gamer anyways.) you'll love this game. The ability to name your soldiers anything you want (like you're friends and family) is also awesome. 
- Master of Orion 2. I honestly think it's the best strategy game ever made. So many options. I can't even begin to go into all. It's still fresh after 14 fucking years. And it's not just a, "Click as fast as you can," fest...like some other really popular 1997 strategy games. If you're really not into old games Galactic Civilizations 2 is pretty much a re-make. But it lacks the same charm to me. Great game though.
- Master of Magic. Often copied, never been matched. This is the game Stardock was trying to get the license too (and didn't) when they ended making, 'Elemental: War of Magic." Which is another copy that didn't match the game. If only they had got the license. This came out in 1994 and I still play it. It's installed on my computer right now. No shit. With the patches (and community patches) it's endlessly fresh. I wonder why games like this don't exist anymore? People prefer scripted bullshit to thinking?
- Duke Nukem. All the main games. If you don't love that pink-shirted, Oprah Loving, Nuclear Pistol wielding guy get the fuck out of the Hall. Also, I believe the strippers in 3D were the first tits I ever saw. 
- Neverwinter Nights 2. I've never finished the game. It's still one of my favourites (obviously). With all the expansions the character creation just makes the heart of someody who played TSR owned DnD so very happy! Plus I love all the characters (Except the cleric...bitch) and their interactions. Khelgar for the win!
- Knights of the Old Republic 2. I've have never beaten any game as much as I've beaten this one. Hell, I don't even bother beating most games. I tend to get bored and stop. Never got bored at any point in this one. Now, I just have to get it back from the friend I lent it to and try it with the Restored project mods. 
- Heroes of Might and Magic 1,2 and 4. Fuck you if you don't know these games. 3 is most people's favourite but 2 does it for me. And I love how much of a departure 4 was, whilst still managing to capture all the charm and love of the series. Plus I fucking love what they did with the heroes in 4. 
- Diablo. That's right. I prefer 1 to 2. I learned how to talk like Satan by copying the Butcher's, "Ahhhh....Fresh Meat." I can still do it and sound exactly like him. And don't tell me your warrior didn't close that door and run like a little bitch when you heard that. Anything in Diablo 2 make you do that? Didn't think so.
- Oddworld: Abe's Odyssey. I love the whole series (I actually have the odd Box so I can play the whole series on the computer) but the first one is extra special to me. I'm still impressed by the amount of sounds Abe can make with his mouth sown shut. I always felt like shit whenever I failed a jump with Elum. His dying sound made me sound.
- Deus Ex. It's my main game right now. Playing through with JC as a sniping mother-fucking who realises his mistakes...and goes on to snipe the other mother fuckers.
- The Witcher. More RPGs need to be this. Fuck off with your bullshit morality and give us choice and consequence. That's what made P&P RPGs so engaging. I actually like the books too, so this was pretty extra awesome for me.
- Death Rally. A racing game where you can shoot the hell out of your opponents and be rewarded for it! Among other things. Plus...I can play as Duke Nukem! Hail to the King Baby! It hasn't held up as well as the other old games on my list but I'd still rather play it than anything with Need of Speed in the name.
- Out of This World. It's 'Another World' on other systems. I don't even know where to begin on this masterpiece. Look it up on Wikipedia and give it a try. 

There are others, but they aren't quite as good as this list(Mass Effect, Dragon Age FF6, Chrono Trigger, etc.). Give some of the really old ones (X-Com, MoM, MOO2, DN1 and 2, Out of This World and Death Rally) a try. You can find them on abandon ware sites or as Torrents (and you shouldn't feel bad as nobody is selling then...fuck Good Old Games...) and run them in Dos Box. It'll cost you nothing and take up barely any space (Pretty much all these games are measured in MB) on your hard drive and you can experience some awesome old games. Who knows, it might make you realise how shitty the games we have now are.





Also:
Zelda games suck.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I also love Obsidian's Bioware Sequels. I don't care what anybody says, Both NWN 2 and KoTOR 2 are a bijillion and a half times better than the 1st ones.



I say this in the nicest way

You are on fucking crack.


----------



## BlackMesa (May 14, 2011)

1. Well in case you cant tell from my name and avatar its HalfLife 1 and 2. Fpr me its the best single player series. Ever. Still like to play through the first every once in awhile. Also you cant overlook the importance of its multiplayer games and mods. Both series are truly the kings of mp. Counter Strike, the godfather of all online fps's, and CS:S, TFC, DoD, TF2 the list of mods go on and on. Its still most modded games. No other game can claim it. period. Not even Cock of Doody.

2. Battlefield42 and BF2. The BF series is the best in large scale team play multiplay. Plus aircraft, ships, and armor. If you like to play something other than DM and like actually helping your team mates and not whoring it up with console like bullshit then the ORIGNAL BF is it. Sorry but BC2 dont count as real BF. It's still too console like. I like it but I still put more hours into 42 and 2. Oh yeah and Call of Duty is a steaming pile of shit compared to Battlefield. Sorry I just fucking hate that game for its dumbing down of fps's since MW came out for the consoles. I know apples and oranges. Just my opinion.

3. Air Warrior. The first massive online game I played waay back in 1996 on AOL. It was a WW2 flight sim with arenas that held hundreds of other players. Flying and fighting 24/7. Shit tons of squads. Was a member of a few squads in that game. Lots of great memories and made alot of RL friends Im still in contact today. Too bad god damn EA killed off the series. Whats funny is when it got scapped its flight engine was used in BF42. LOL.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

Zelda: A Link to the Past
Mass Effect 2
Baldur's Gate 2/Planescape Torment
Starcraft
SMB
Goldeneye
Halo
CoD: MW
USA FF3
WoW
Civ
Chrono Trigger


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 17, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Also:
> Zelda games suck.



Erm...what?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2011)

Also... Fallout 3.


----------



## mikernaut (May 19, 2011)

Portal 2 was amazing and currently LA Noire is really impressing me. Both I'd say are game of the year candidates and go into my all time favs. list.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Portal 2 was amazing and currently LA Noire is really impressing me. Both I'd say are game of the year candidates and go into my all time favs. list.



Can't wait to get those games, LAN comes out here tomorrow, so stoked!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (May 19, 2011)

defend the castle


----------



## Jakke (May 19, 2011)

Neverwinter Nights 1, all time favourite for me, I still get tears in my eyes when I hear the main theme.

NWN2 should never have been released in the state it was


----------



## Stealth7 (May 28, 2011)

I may have missed it... But 8 pages and no one has mentioned Uncharted 2?

But here are some of my favourites.

Uncharted 2
Assassins Creed 2 + Brotherhood
GTA 4
Star Wars TFU 1 and 2
Brutal Legend

There is more but can't think of them ATM.


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

Battletoads you know its true.....


----------



## Bennykins (May 30, 2011)

FF7 gets my vote. I can't think of a single flaw with it. I haven't played it for a year or two now, but I listen to the soundtrack frequently - cheers me up when I'm feeling blue.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 31, 2011)

Half-Life.
Seriously.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 31, 2011)

Fallout 3 or New Vegas would be if it wasn't for the freezing.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 31, 2011)

way of the samuri 2. just got a copy in the mail and it is a good as i remember


----------



## klami (May 31, 2011)

Not in any particular order:

Super Mario World
Morrowind
Icewind Dale
Final Fantasy VII and X
Mass Effect
Donkey Kong 64
Metal Gear Solid 
Silent Hill 2 
Age of Empires 
Diablo I and II
Max Payne I and II (loved both, but surely by the looks of the screenshots of game number three, Rockstar will throw everything Remedy made in a dust bin.. I hope those screens are false!) 
Quake III Arena


----------



## mikernaut (May 31, 2011)

THIS GAME is the best EVAH! some serious Lulz here!



This one starts off kinda normal but wait for it at 1:20 



 sooo crazy


----------



## Bobo (Jun 1, 2011)

With online multiplayer being so popular nowadays, I find it hard to jpit old games vs new. I haven't played online but a few years, but Gears Of War does it for me there. But I don't like the campaign as much as many older games.



signalgrey said:


> Ill slap the shit out of anyone that says Halo...any Halo.



Halo. Any Halo.

Well maybe not #1, but near the top for me.


----------



## decypher (Jun 4, 2011)

wizball stole my youth.
other than that, manic miner - the first game I played hardcore-wise (lose last life on lvl17 or 18? restart, bitch!), impossible mission, winter games, paradroid, uridium, legacy of ancients, questron II, knight lore, alien 8 , wizardry, fairlight, starglider II, plok (it's so unbelievably underrated, it was a classic with an extremely talented soundtrack), zelda SNES, breath of fire II, FF VII, Fallout 3, Red Dead Redemption, GTA IV. In a way I consider myself lucky to have seen how games have developed from 8x8 pixel sprites to the anti-aliased hi-resolution graphics that we get to see these days. On the other hand it just means that I'll die sooner than others.


----------



## Edika (Jun 4, 2011)

Well since this thread has been bumped already:

All PC games and not in order of preference
Max Payne 2 (I liked 1 but 2 was amazing in every aspect)
Syberia 1 and 2
The Myst games
Starcraft
Mafia
Call of Duty 2 (I liked the others also but the fights in the Soviet Union where epic)
The elder scrolls III: Morrowind
Portal
The Longest Journey (one of the best adventures games)
Baldurs Gate 1 and 2
Half Life 2


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 5, 2011)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors 
Baldur's Gate1&2
Planescape Torment
Silent Hill 2
Warcraft 3
Battle Realms
Resident Evil 4
Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain
Castlevania Symphony of the Night


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine are based of addiction and replay ability (mind you "best" will change depending on the writer, and is subject to opinion);

World of Warcraft (it really is digital crack) PC
Fallout 3 (omg, if only New vegas was as epic!) PS3
Demon's Souls (if you can take the brutal punishment, it's pretty awesome) PS3
Legend of Zelda (Oot, MM mostly, but just about any version is great) N64/NES/SNES
Killzone 2 (the MP was unlike any other shooter I had experienced... ever) PS3
Call of Duty 1 and 2 (before the consoles ruined it, black ops is okay due to zombies) PC
Resident Evil (Code: Veronica X and 2 were epic) PS/Dreamcast
Diablo (classic, been waiting for 3 for.... what, five years?) PC
Silent Hill (inspiring nightmares since 1999) PS
Quake 3 arena (chaotic MP at it's best) PC

I did have earlier consoles, but don't really remember any of the games what-so-ever, so they don't make the cut. Also, due to graphics coming up in the last decade, I could never bring myself to play any of them, lol.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me reiterate...









Yep.


----------

